# Who's planning on attending HAS?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't kept up... is there somewhere we can buy Beesource hats? or Tee shirts?


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm planning to go, looking forward to it.

Tim


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll be there! sam from Bourbon, MO.
I sent in the registration form and money a couple of weeks ago and I haven't heard back from them..
I hope they are just behind a little..


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I never got a response either. Looks like there is a need for workers in this assn.

Johnny


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Broke-T said:


> I never got a response either.



Me either, hope they have a big list at the front door.

Tim


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Heartland Apicultural Society
Annual Conference
University of Missouri at St Louis
July 12 - 14, 2012
17 Vendors will be on hand for HAS 2012, many with beekeeping supplies. Call them now with your order to save on shipping costs! Click here for a list.

Tentative Schedule now online: Click here to view the schedule. Minor changes may still be made to the schedule as we approach the conference 

*Pre-registration is CLOSED*. However, you are welcome to register at the door. Pay as you go lunch will be available at the student center and a limited number of breakfasts and dinners in the dining room will be available. On-site registration cost is $25 per day or $60 for 3 days.


----------

